# Unsere Schildkröte Frisst nicht mehr



## west303 (21. Aug. 2017)

Unsere Schildkröte Frisst nicht mehr


hallo

wir waren 3 Wochen in Urlaub sind nun seit einer Woche wieder da,
und mir fällt auf das die Kröte nicht mehr ist.
Bevor wir gefahren sind war noch alles ok .

Die Kröte ist vom Alter her 15+ Jahre genaues Alter wissen wir nicht
Größe so 28cm 

Der Teich hat so um die 20 Grad
das Wetter in den letzten Wochen in der Lüneburger Heide eher durwachsen nachts bis 10 Grad Tags über an guten Tagen 23grad sonst knappe 20 grad  Viel Regen klassischer norddeutscher Sommer eben.
sie kommt raus zum sonnen verweilt den ganzen Tag ändert aber den Standort.
Futter haben wir von Seara pond für die Kröte direkt, und die anderen bekommen Konishi Black Label Koifutter, was die Kröte aber auch mit ist.

Ich weis die Art der Kröte nicht genau habe ein etwas älteres Bild angehängt .






der teich 











Die Versorgung in der Urlaubs war sichergestellt durch  jemanden der es jedes Jahr macht .

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie sich auf den Winter vorbereitet , mir ist zwar aufgefallen das sie sich öfter an schlechten Tagen eingegraben hat aber wir haben Mitte, Ende  August.


Vieleicht hat ja  einer Erfahrung und kann uns etwas beruhigen.


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2017)

Ich denke das ist eine Gelbwangen Schmuckschildkröte.

Bitte lies mal https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelbbauch-Schmuckschildkröte

LG 
Helmut


----------



## wombl10 (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo west303,

ich denke, dass es sich um eine Gelbbauch-Schmuckschildkröte handelt - eine Nordamerikansiche Wasserschildkröte.

Soweit ich da Bescheid weiß - ich halte selber nur Griechische Landschildkröten - hältst Du Deine Schildi viel zu kalt. Nordamerikansiche Schmuckschildkröten benötigen im Sommer Wassertemperaturen von ca. 25° und eine Sonnenplatz mit mindestens 40°. Es kann daher durchaus sein, dass sie sich schon auf die Winterruhe vorereitet.

Allerdings ist auch Dein Futter nicht optimal. Es sollte möglichst wenig Proteine enthalten. Daher ist normales Fertigfutter nur eingeschränkt anzubieten. Besser ist eine rein pflanzlich Kost. Versuch sie einmal z.B. mit Löwenzahn zu füttern. Aber auch normale Wasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserlinsen, __ Wasserschlauch oder auch Seerosenblätter) sind geeignet - wobei sie ja anscheinend Seerosen nicht mögen .

Aber es gibt sicher gute Schildi-Foren wo Du fundiertere Hilfe erhalten kannst. Leider kenne ich für Waserschildkröten keins. Einfach mal "googeln".

Gruß

Christof


----------



## west303 (21. Aug. 2017)

Ok 
Die Schildkröte lebt schon immer in den Teich .
Wir haben das haus mit Teich vor ein par Jahren gekauft da war die Kröte schon da .
Die war nie im haus die lebt schon immer in dem Teich .
Gut ich könnte eine UV Lampe da jetzt hin bauen , aber ist das so gut  die kennt das ja nun gar nicht ?
will ja jetzt nicht mit blinden Aktionismus glänzen .
platz hat sie da genug zum schlimmen  .


----------



## wombl10 (21. Aug. 2017)

Da war Helmut bei der Art doch glatt schneller: Gelbbauch- und Gelbwangen-Schmuckschildkröte ist die selbe Art.

LG

Christof


----------



## wombl10 (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo west303,

auch wenn die Schildi das bis jetzt nich kennt: eine möglichst artgerechte Haltung sollte selbstverständlich sein. Das hat mit blindem Aktionismus nichts zu tun. Auch wenn Du die Verhältnisse übenommen hast, solltest Du versuchen zumindest jetzt eine möglichst artgerechte Haltung anzustreben. 

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, ist die Schildi auch im Winter drausen. Ich halte das für sehr bedenklich, da unsere Winter normalerweise viel zu kalt sind und mir da das Risiko für meine Schildi zu groß wäre.

Ich empfehel Dir, entweder ein entsprechendes Forum zu suchen oder eine Schildi-Stammtisch (o.Ä.). Gibt es sicher auch in Deiner Gegend.

Gruß

Christof


----------



## wombl10 (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo west303,

noch so viel: eine UV-Lampe würde keine Temperaturerhöhung bringen. Da braucht es schon einen Heizstrahler. Und dann noch: eine Wasserschildkröte benötigt mehr wie "Platz zum Schwimmen" um sich wirklich wohlzufühlen.

Christof


----------



## Thorle (22. Aug. 2017)

Da ich selber eine Cumberland-Schmuckschildkröte habe, kann ich dir hier meine Erfahrungen gerne weitergeben. Sie sind ja recht ähnlich. Welche du hast, merkst du schon an der Größe und dem Aussehen.

Das Fressverhalten ist normal bei den Wassertemperaturen, je kälter das Wasser desto weniger fressen sie.

Wie lange die Schildie im Teich  bleiben kann, hängt von unserem Wetter ab. Mein Teich hat Südseite und ist recht schnell warm. Bei dem aktuellen Wetter ist es aber schon grenzwertig. Wenn es die nächsten Tage nicht wärmer wird bzw. die Nächte weiter so kalt bleiben, werde ich meine wieder ins Haus holen.

Du solltest dir schleunigst ein Aquarium (auf die Größe aufpassen >200l, Länge >150cm; eher Größer) für drinnen zulegen. Gebraucht gibt es die schon günstig. Die letzten Jahre hattest du wahrscheinlich im Winter auch Glück, das diese recht warm waren. Je nach Teichtiefe kann der ja auch komplett zufrieren...

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich unterschiedliche Infos bezüglich Überwintern habe. Die einen empfehlen es (Keller/Kühlschrank) andere streiten es ab. Bei mir gibt es eine Ruhephase.

Was du bei deinem Teich unbedingt machen musst!: 

Flachwasserzone mit Sonnenbereich (es gibt nichts Schöneres als seien Schildie beim Sonnenanbeten zu sehen), Randsteine sind da wegen der Fluchtgefahr nicht optimal
Zaun, Umrandung oder irgendwas in der Art (die hauen schnell ab und können gut mal 10cm und mehr überwinden)


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Aug. 2017)

Ergänzend möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass das Sonnenbad lebenswichtig für  __ Schildkröten ist und sie die Möglichkeit haben müssen, dabei vollständig trocken zu werden und sich auf eine Idealtemperatur auf 35 bis 40° C durchzuwärmen. In nasskalten Jahren kann sich eine Schildkröte in unseren Breiten auch mal eine Lungenentzündung wegholen. Ich will dir jetzt keine Angst machen, aber achte mal darauf ob sie beim Schwimmen "Schlagseite" hat. Wenn ja, unbedingt zum Tierarzt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Aug. 2017)

dieser Wikipediaeintrag ist auch schon veraltet

seit 03.08.2016 ist jedliche Vermehrung, Verkauf, Weitergabe und Transport der 3 Unterarten von Trachemys scripta  in der gesamten EU verboten da sie auf der Liste der invasiven Arten stehen und daher ein Haltungsverbot bekommen hat. Nur wer schon Tiere vor dem Stichtag erworben/geschenkt bekommen hatte darf seine Exemplare, wenn denn die Vermehrung zu 100% unterbunden ist, noch bis zu ihrem Lebensende weiter pflegen

MfG Frank


----------



## wombl10 (22. Aug. 2017)

Hallo west303,

da hast Du jetzte ein Problem: selbst wenn Du wolltest, ist eine legale Weitergabe Deiner Schildi nun nicht mehr zulässig. Also musst Du ihr eine argerechte Haltung bieten.

D.h. eine Innenhälterung wie bereits von Thorle beschrieben besorgen und einrichten sowie Deinen Teich entsprechend ausrüsten und anpassen. Ich habe mal etwas gegoogelt und eine HP gefunden, die Dir eventuell weiterhelfen kann:

http://www.zierschildkroete.de/page...en-schmuckschildkroeten-trachemys-scripta.php

Da sind auch Links zu speziellen Schildkrötenforen zu finden. Blättere einfach mal durch. Ich hoffe es hilft Dir weiter

Eins kann ich aber jetzt schon sagen (aus Erfahrung): Die artgerechte Haltung von __ Schildkröten kann ganz schön kostenintensiv sein - leider! Bei mir werkeln z.B. für meine Landschldkröten im Schutzhaus drei verschiedene Lampen/Heizungen mit getrennter Temperatur- und Zeitregelung (Nach, Tag, Sonnenplatz), zusätzlich im Schlafhaus eine  - wiederum extra zeit- und temperaturgesteuert - Deckelheizung und dann für die Winterstarre einen eigenen Kühlschrank (der natürlich auch seine Temperatursteuerung braucht). So kann ich aber meine Schildis bis auf die Winterstarre komplett in ihrem Freigehege lassen.

LG

Christof


----------



## Thorle (23. Aug. 2017)

Bei einer Wasserschildkröte ist es ja nicht ganz so wild. Einmalige Kosten schlagen halt mit Aquarium, Filter, Heizstab zu buche. Laufende Kosten sind halt nicht zu unterschätzen, wie bei jedem Haustier (Futter, Strom).

Hier mal etwas Unterstützung - Beachte Folgendes:

Kaufe alles mindestens 1 Nummer größer
Statik!!! 375l Aquarium wiegt alleine gut 100Kg + Wasser = halbe Tonne auf nichtmal 1m² (0,75m²)
Versicherung überprüfen ob Aquarienschäden bzw. durch Aquarienwasser mit abgesichert ist
Luftfeuchte in der Wohnung, mit Deckel weniger aber dafür beschlägt es schnell, ohne wird viel in den Raum abgegeben daher Hygrometer und immer ordentlich lüften (meine Pflanzen freute es und man hat nicht absolut trockene Heizluft)

Aquarium:

Ein einfaches Glasbecken in entsprechender Größe, kein Schnickschnack mit Deckel und Unterschrank (außer du möchtest das gleich so, kostet aber immens viel)
Länge der Schildie mindestens mal 5 (eher mehr), d.h. 30cm Schildkröte ergibt mind. 150cm Kantenlänge
Somit ein Aquarium mit mind. 150x50x50 (375l)
vom Volumen nur 2/3 rechnen, da ja nicht so gefüllt wird wie mit Fischen und ein Landteil noch eingebaut werden soll (= 250l)
als Insel habe ich mir Glas schneiden lassen und mittels Aquariumsilikon befestigt (Kork oder anderes muss halt immer aufwendig gereinigt und irgendwann ausgetauscht werden); auf das Glas dann eine Steinfolie angebracht
Filteranlage hier könntest du z.B. eine für 90-300l nehmen aber siehe mein Tipp oben eher 160-600l (kostet mehr ist aber leistungsfähiger und vergrößert die Reinigungsintervalle)
Heizstab das selbe; lieber mehr als weniger, umso weniger muss er arbeiten um ca. 25Grad zu halten; Achtung! Höhe bzw. Eintauchbereich des Heizstabes beachten (wenn du 50cm Höhe hast zu 2/3 gefüllt sind das nur rd 33 cm - lieber mal im Fachhandel schauen
Kies am Boden reicht und lässt sich mit einem Nudelsieb gut reinigen
Als Heizquelle nutze ich eine normale Glühbirne 40W. Im richtigen Abstand angebracht spendet sie Wärme und Licht, eine UV Lampe habe ich nicht mehr. Zum einem scheint bei mir auch im Winter die Sonne direkt auf sein Landteil und zum anderen hatte ich mal eine, die immer mal wieder am Tag lief er aber nie drunter saß (also völlig sinnlos)
nochwas zur Überwinterung: ich setze meine nicht in den Keller/Kühlschrank sondern drehe die Wassertemperatur runter (sollte ich vielleicht aber mal probieren). Habe ihn jetzt schon 16 Jahre und ihm geht es blendend.
Nicht verrückt machen lassen, klingt alles viel wilder als es tatsächlich ist. Und im Aquarium kann man sich noch mehr an den Tieren erfreuen, weil man sie ständig sieht.


P.S. Was hast du für einen Teichfilter und schafft er es den Teich klar zu halten?


----------



## wombl10 (23. Aug. 2017)

Die Beschreibung von Thorle finde ich sehr gelungen . Nur im Hinblick auf die Beleuchtung habe ich Bedenken: Die soll der Schildi die Sonne ersetzen bzw. diese simulieren. Dafür ist eine "normale" Glühbirne aber viel zu dunkel. Entsprechende Lichtintensität bekommt man - bei einem vernünftigem Stromverbrauch - eigentlich nur mit HQI-Strahlern. Die geben dann aber zu wenig Wärme ab und auch kein UV (dazu später). Ich würde daher tagsüber einen HQI-Strahler brennen lassen und zusätzlich temperaturgesteuert eine Heizlampe um die benötigte Temperatur zu erreichen.

Zur UV-Strahlung: ich denke, dass hinter einer normalen Fensterscheibe und dann noch durch das Aquariumglas nicht mehr viel UV-Strahlung im Becken ankommt. Bei einer Landschildkröte wäre daher eine UV-Lampe zwingend, da die das UV-Licht für die "Härtung" ihres Panzers braucht. Ob das auch bei __ Wasserschildkröten so ist weiß ich aber nicht. Die muss im Becken übrigens nicht unbedingt immer unter der UV-Lampe liegen, da noch ausreichend reflektiert würde.

Aktuell gibt es eine Metalldampflampe auf dem Markt, die alle drei Voraussetzungen erfüllt: helles Licht, Wärme und UV. Kostet ca. 100 Euros (einfach einmal nach "Bright Sun UV" googeln). Aber auch da müsste eine zweite Lichtquelle installiert werden, da bei der erforderlichen Temperatursteuerung (Überhitzung!) dauernd die Sonne "auf- und untergehen" würde.

Schließlich noch zum Teich: Da ich soweit möglich eine "Freilandhaltung" anstreben würde (selbst eine großes Becken von z.B. 200x60 cm ist für eine 30cm Schildi m.E. sehr beengt) muss, da die erforderlichen Temperaturen (zwischen 35° und 40°) in unseren Breiten  nicht erreicht werden, auch noch eine Wärmelampe installiert werden. Ich denke aber, dass da eine einfache IR-Lampe reichen würde.

Insgesamt würde ich die Kosten (einschl. "Kleinteile" wie Temperaturregler, Zeituhren etc. aber sowohl Innen- wie Außenhälterung) ohne Unterschrank auf ca. 900 bis 1000 Euro schätzen.

LG

Christof


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Aug. 2017)

wombl10 schrieb:


> Da ich soweit möglich eine "Freilandhaltung" anstreben würde (selbst eine großes Becken von z.B. 200x60 cm ist für eine 30cm Schildi m.E. sehr beengt) muss, da die erforderlichen Temperaturen (zwischen 35° und 40°) in unseren Breiten nicht erreicht werden, auch noch eine Wärmelampe installiert werden.


Die Installation einer Wärmelampe für den Außenbereich finde ich nicht zwingend. Diese 35° bis 40° C sind die Idealtemperatur des Schildkrötenkörpers, nicht der Luft  Und wenn die Schildi auf einem trockenen Stein ausreichender Größe und Dicke sitzt, kommt sie durch reine Sonneneinstrahlung an sonnigen Tagen auch in unseren Breiten locker auf diese Temperatur, weil sie in der Lage ist, den IR-Anteil des Sonnenlichts zu absorbieren. Der Stein ja auch, strahlt also seinerseits Wärme an den Schildkrötenkörper ab. Eventuell könnte aber eine Wärmelampe am Teich die Aufenthaltsdauer im Freien verlängern, weil sie dann schon früher im Frühling raus kann und später im Spätsommer/Herbst nach drinnen muss.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2017)

Hi Thorle,

Fensterglas ist allerdings ziemlich UV-Undurchlässig (selbst vom ganz  normalen sichtbaren Sonnenlicht schluckt jede "transparente" Glasscheibe ca. 50%)


----------



## wombl10 (4. Sep. 2017)

Hallo west303,

es naht der Herbst. Bei uns waren es jetzt schon über Nacht nur knapp 6°. Hast Du wegen der Innenhälterung und bzgl. Winterruhe für Deine Schildi schon etwas unternommen?

LG

Christof


----------

